# So, what do you think of this bike?



## Hilldodger (30 Dec 2008)

http://www.waltersnextgenerationbicycles.com/defaultextra.aspx


----------



## another_dave_b (30 Dec 2008)

Not a fan, I think it would steer like a ferry. :-)


----------



## xpc316e (30 Dec 2008)

I think that it's a step in the right direction, but I think the developer has missed a trick. He cites the pain and discomfort caused by cycling and then develops this - why not go the whole hog and make it recumbent rather than crank forward?


----------



## Wobbly John (30 Dec 2008)

I've seen it and I've riden it.

I would rather walk.


----------



## Hilldodger (31 Dec 2008)

Wobbly John said:


> I've seen it and I've riden it.
> 
> I would rather walk.


----------



## mickle (31 Dec 2008)

I think it's silly and ugly but I do like it. I'm all for innovation and if something like that gets people to cycle who otherwise wouldn't it has to be a good thang.


----------



## gemma83 (31 Dec 2008)

out of the 2 id rather have my christmas present
lol
http://www.sub7bikes.co.uk/product.asp?pID=92&cID=46
inovation is great but they've gone in the wrong direction with this silver monster!


----------



## longers (31 Dec 2008)

gemma83 said:


> out of the 2 id rather have my christmas present
> lol
> http://www.sub7bikes.co.uk/product.asp?pID=92&cID=46




Gis a go?


Pretty please


----------



## yenrod (1 Jan 2009)

The bike wants to go swimming. (in the middle pic.)


----------



## Night Train (1 Jan 2009)

It's huge! I notice there is no dimensions or weight mentioned on the website.


----------



## Twenty Inch (4 Jan 2009)

I have a picture of some fat, wheezing, 40-a-day, diabetic, washed-up old Hell's Angel on that, hanging out at motorbike meets long after he's embarassing people and outstayed his welcome.


----------



## Tombo 707 (5 Jan 2009)

Clive sinclair would love it. Is it one of his bright inventions?


----------



## mickle (5 Jan 2009)

Tombo 707 said:


> Clive sinclair would love it. Is it one of his bright inventions?


No he would hate it as it has wheels larger than a donut.


----------



## spandex (5 Jan 2009)

mickle said:


> No he would hate it as it has wheels larger than a donut.








I like it. I do not know why but I do?


----------



## ed_o_brain (9 Jan 2009)

tiny front chain ring.

how big is that back wheel?


----------



## Hilldodger (9 Jan 2009)

36". the whole bike must be 8 foot long.


----------



## betelorg (9 Jan 2009)

Batteries should be as near the ground as practical. It looks as if it could be heavy too but it is different.


----------



## Beardie (11 Jan 2009)

Overall, it reminds me of the Equinox, but the steering is less well thought out. You'd really have to reach quite a way to turn a sharp corner. Overengineered, overpriced and almost certainly overweight.


----------



## purplepolly (11 Jan 2009)

Should have just got one of these and saved himself the trouble

http://www.kinetics.org.uk/html/roadster.shtml

I want the trike version with the reverse gear


----------



## Wobbly John (23 Feb 2009)

He's won funding to develop it!


----------



## Hilldodger (2 Mar 2009)

Yeah, but we should get a chunk of that as he wants us to build them up


----------



## Black Sheep (5 Mar 2009)

"it can easily average 14mph" 

yeh, and? 

my average speed between here and uni is about that anyway including slowing for junctions. a friend of mine happened to follow me in his car the other night, apparently i was sustaining 28mph for a mile or so


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (5 Mar 2009)

doesnt look that nice to me :-/ lol


----------



## ChrisCrc (11 Mar 2009)

I Dont


----------

